# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Fluvoxamine (fevarin)

## Keli

Hallo allemaal,



Heb even dit forum doorgespit, maar kan geen ervaringen met fluvoxamine vinden. Zelf ben ik (vrouw, 46 jaar) sinds 4 dagen bezig met deze antidepressiva ivm onrust en angst. Na 2 jaar alle dagen onrust heb ik het opgegeven om dit te bestrijden (dmv therapie ed) zonder medicatie.

Heeel lang geleden heb ik vanwege depressie al eerder anti depressiva gebruikt en er toen in de opbouwfase flink ziek van geweest. Dat was voor mij de grootste rede om er nu niet aan te willen. Maar zo verder was ook geen optie.

Tot nu toe vallen de bijwerkingen me reuze mee. Beetje "dronken" gevoel en heel erg moe. Af en toe beetje misselijk. Moeilijkste vind ik dat ik nu even niet kan autorijden. Fietsen durf ik ook niet zo goed. Dus beetje gedwongen huismus op het moment. Hoop dat dit niet te lang gaat duren. Voor mij nu afwachten wanneer de fluvoxamine aan gaat slaan. (heb oxazepam erbij voor moeilijke momenten).

Zou graag ervaringen van anderen lezen over deze medicatie en de opbouwfase.

Gr. Keli

----------


## cvmaster

Hoi Keli,

Ik ben zelf een man 39 jaar en ben net bijna 4 weken van de fluv af. (kort het maar ff af anders wordt t berichtje zo lang steeds  :Big Grin: ).
Ik kampte met oververmoeidheids verschijnselen en was zo 'opgebrand', met spanningshoofdpijn die steeds erger werd, dat ik wel 'moest' gaan liggen anders 
werd ik honds beroerd.
Ik slikte maar 75 mg fluv, eerst opbouwend van 25 naar 75 mg en daarop blijven steken.
De hoofdpijn klachten en opgebrandheid was voor een groot gedeelte weg.

De bijwerkingen die ik had was dat mijn emoties die me dwars zaten en de angsten die ik had tot 3 weken vanaf mijn 1e dosis enorm werden versterkt en ik me erg beroerd voelde.
Na een tijdje ging dat vanzelf weg.
Ik kan je adviseren mensen om je heen te houden met al die bijwerkingen ivm eventuele paniek en angst aanvallen. Zeker 's nachts geen pretje.
Ik ben nu gestopt met fluv i.o.v. mijn therapeut om eerst maar eens de oorzaak te zoeken van mijn klachten in 1e instantie.
Zoek de achterliggende oorzaak en je bent al halverwegen, werd mij verteld.

Nu ik hier toch aan het typen ben..  :Big Grin: 

Kan iemand mij vertellen of ik al Diazepam mag gebruiken nu ik 2 weken volledig van de fluvoxamine (75 mg) af ben ??

groetjes Jeroen

----------


## Keli

Hallo Jeroen,

Bedankt voor je reactie. 

Ben inmiddels een week aan de fluv (hou ik er maar ff in deze afkorting  :Smile: ). Mocht gelijk beginnen met 50 mg maar door mijn angst voor de bijverschijnselen heb ik de eerste 2 dagen een halve genomen. Omdat dat goed ging 3e dag toch maar met 50 mg verder gegaan. Merk nu na 4 dagen 50 mg dat mn onrust wat toeneemt maar wist dat dit kon gebeuren. Heb daar oxazepam voor. Hoop nu maar dat die onrust snel verdwijnt want tenslotte slik ik fluv om daar vanaf te komen. s Nachts tot nu toe weinig last. Slaap redelijk goed (ben dan ook hondsmoe). Ik neem de fluv s avonds voor ik ga slapen. Dan zou de kans op bijwerkingen minder zijn.

Slikte jij de fluv in de ochtend of avond? Ik wil het eigenlijk naar de ochtend verplaatsen omdat ik in de bijsluiter las dat dat beter was bij onrustklachten. Maar misschien kan ik dat beter pas doen als ik aan de fluv gewend ben. Zal blij zijn als het aanslaat. Kom nu bijna nergens vanwege mn "dronken" gevoel  :Frown: .

Wat je vraag over diazepam betreft....als oxa samen mag met fluv zou je dan als je van de fluv afbent toch wel een diazepam mogen denk ik. 

Groetjes Keli

----------


## sietske763

dat kan samen, je slaapt dan ook nog eens extra lekker

----------


## cvmaster

Hoi Keli,
Ik slikte de fluv om een vast tijdstip (21:30) voor dat ik naar bed ging.
De werking na een week of 2 á 3 is toch blijvend, overdag dus ook, alleen de piek van de werking is een uurtje na inname, heb ik me laten vertellen.
Ik kreeg zelf het advies om het 's avonds in te nemen.
Wat die diazepam betreft... heb er heerlijk van kunnen slapen en ben nu 2 dagen redelijk fris wakker geworden.
Ik neem maar een half tabletje van 5 mg, dus +/- 2,5 mg en ga dan op ben liggen.
Ik had ze nog ergens liggen.. Nu nog ff mn huisarts bellen of ik er nog meer voor geschreven kan krijgen.
Niet te veel, want ik ken mijzelf :P  :Wink: .
Het is maar om een paar dagen door te komen en bij te tanken voor dat mijn therapie begint.

groetjes,
Jeroen

 tijdelijke oplossing zijn geen oplossingen..

----------


## Keli

Hallo Jeroen,

Fijn dat je nu goed slaapt  :Big Grin: . Idd niet te lang gebruiken want voor je t weet kun je niet zonder. Jammer dat dat spul zo verslavend is  :Wink: .

Heel veel succes met de therapie. Hoop dat het je helpt.

Groetjes, Keli

----------


## mynamemik

Hallo,

Ik (vrouw, 21) gebruik Fluv al zeker 2 jaar (100mg p.d.) in het begin had ik ook dat ik er nog onrustiger van werd en meer trillen enzo. fluv staat er tog ook om bekend dat je minstens een maand moet wachten tot het egt werkt en je lichaam er een btje aan gewend is. Ik was ook heel erg moe in het begin maar dat gaat vanzelf over. ook doordat de medicijnen gaan werken, wordt je natuurlijk rustiger en zie je het wat positiever en krijg je meer energie.
Verder heb ik nooit last van bijwerkingen gehad, ik vind het een heel goed medicijn.
waarschijnlijk zal ik het mn hele leven moete blijven gebruiken, maar vlgns mijn huisarts is ook dat geen probleem, omdat je er niet aan verslaafd raakt, terwijl dit met andere antidepressivas wel kan gebeuren.
Ik had ook een dronken gevoel. vlgns mijn huisarts was het beter vroeg inde avond de fluv in te nemen bijv. 19.00u om je smorgens minder moe en dronken te voelen.
Ik heb een jaar geleden zelfs mijn rijbewijs gehaald, terwijl je eigelijk erg moet oppassen ermee, maar ik merk er niks van, zelfs reactievermogen is goed.
Ik ken iemand die het ook gebruikt en nooit gestopt is met autorijden en tog ook een vrij hoge dosering. Het is met oxazepam gevaarlijker.
Tog weet ik nu uit ervaring dat alleen therapie en geen medicijnen niet helpt, maar andersom ook niet. therapie en medicijnen vullen elkaar goed aan.

Kben er nu tog :Wink: 
Weet iemand, als je wilt afvallen en fluvoxamine gebruikt, of je moeilijker, langzamer afvalt dan andere mensen?

groetjes

----------


## beertje51

Hallo

Ik ben een vrouw van 51. 1 jaar geleden brak alles op van mijn opgelopen trauma's. Ondanks dat ik aan de Bromazepam zat 3 maal daags een halfje. Ik ben toen naar psych gestuurd en die adviseerde omdat ik erge paniek aanvallen gecombineerd met hyperventilatie en angsten had om fluv te gaan slikken. Ik heb me toen vrijwillig laten opnemen op de Paaz in Bergen op Zoom. Daar 6 weken vertoeft en toen vervolg gehad van OVDB. Ik heb EMDR gehad voor trauma verwerking en zit nu reeds 9 maanden in de deeltijd behandeling van de PAAZ. Door het starten met de Fluv en de intensieve therapie heb ik mijn bromazepam af kunnen bouwen tot een halfje p.d. en de Fluv staat op een tablet van 50 mg. Ik was erg bang voor de bijwerkingen van de Fluv maar heb zelf mijn dossis van een halfje gelijdelijk opgevoerd naar 1 tablet. Ben erg misselijk en wattig geweest in het begin. Ik neem de fluv s. avonds in voor het slapen. Ik ben erg tevreden over het medicijn. En het heeft mij erg geholpen om stabiel te maken zodat de therapie ook ze werk kon doen. Het is niet helemaal weg maar wel veel minder vaak en veel minder heftig, zoveel geleerd hoe je het hanteerbaar en op low level kan houden. Ook zoveel inzichten in mezelf gekregen waarom soms zo'n aanval ook komt. 
Het is het beste wat ik ook gedaan heb me laten opnemen op de Paaz, ook al denken mensen dat daar alleen maar "gekke"zitten en ik ook veel weerstand van mij omgeving heb gehad. Had het jaren eerder moeten doen

groetjes

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Beertje51,

Goed van jou dat je de stap genomen hebt, en heel fijn dat jij je er zelf beter door voelt. Dat telt, er zijn altijd mensen die het beter weten (alsof zij weten wat er in jou omgaat!). Probeer je daar maar niets van aan te trekken. 
Petje af voor hoe je hier in staat. Nog veel succes en sterkte op weg naar je herstel.
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## Keli

Hallo Beertje51,

Wat goed van je dat je de stap genomen hebt om je te laten opnemen. Juist dan ben je niet "gek" maar slim genoeg om te beseffen dat je hulp nodig hebt !!!!

Ik ben inmiddels 4 maanden aan de fluv en het bevalt mij heel goed. Weinig last gehad van bijwerkingen. Ik zit nu op 100 mg per dag. Meeste dagen gaat het heel goed. Soms een dagje minder, maar kan er dan mee omgaan. Heb spijt dat ik niet eerder heb toegegeven aan t medicijnen slikken. Voorlopig moet ik het 1 jaar gebruiken en dan zien hoe t gaat. Ws dan afbouwen. Heb mezelf nu al voorgenomen dat mocht dat niet lukken ik net zo lief mn leven lang een pilletje neem, dan leven met angst.

Gr, Keli

----------


## sietske763

@beertje,
helemaal gelijk!
de buitenwereld doet er vaak moeilijk over, maar als het niet gaat is het de beste stap!
ik heb mijzelf 2x vrijwillig laten opnemen(moest wel op de wachtlijst staan)heb er veel van geleerd en.............ook vreselijk gelachen daar.
trouwens......heb heel lang geleden ook fevarin gehad maar kreeg daar echt verschrikkelijke maagpijn van. maagbeschermers hielpen niet.
verder vond ik t wel een goed AD.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Beertje51: Wat goed zeg dat je dit verhaal schrijft....ik vindt jou een " kanjer" dat jij jezelf hebt laten opnemen...heel goed gedaan....er zitten meer " gekken" buiten dan binnen!!!!!  :Big Grin:  ( dat is een gezegde, een grapje dus!) fijn dat je er baat bij hebt...elke dag is er een...goed dat je begeleiding hebt, je leert er veel van terwijl andere mensen blijven rondkwijnen met allerlei trauma's en ellende....ik heb het meegemaakt in onze familie, ik begrijp het en hoop dat je er een ander mens door wordt...dat je " bevrijd" mag worden van je trauma's zodat jij je weer gelukkiger kan gaan voelen...stap voor stap is prima....heel veel sterkte met je verdere herstel!!!! een warme groet van Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

Voor de andere leden en medepatienten die hierboven wat geschreven hebben wens ik jullie allen ook veel sterkte met alles wat je moet doormaken....ik heb niet zoveel verstand van die medicijnen, behalve oxazepam en diazepam...allemaal broertjes en zusjes van elkaar....pas goed op jullie zelf....Sterkte nogmaals....het is soms een lang proces...Knuffel van mij...Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pruts

Hey,

Ik heb dat nooit gebruikt. Maar ik herken je klachten wel. De eeuwige angst en depressieve stemming. Ik gebruik nu Efexor en ik ben daar heel goed mee. Ik eef he tje maar mee als de Fluvoxamine niet meer goed zouw erken dat je Efexor inhet achterhoofd kan houden. Het is wel een hel om van af te kicken, dat moet ik eerlijkheidshalve erbij vermelden.
Succes!

----------


## jolanda27

> Hey,
> 
> Ik heb dat nooit gebruikt. Maar ik herken je klachten wel. De eeuwige angst en depressieve stemming. Ik gebruik nu Efexor en ik ben daar heel goed mee. Ik eef he tje maar mee als de Fluvoxamine niet meer goed zouw erken dat je Efexor inhet achterhoofd kan houden. Het is wel een hel om van af te kicken, dat moet ik eerlijkheidshalve erbij vermelden.
> Succes!


Hallo Pruts,

Mijn ervaring met Efexor lijkt veel op die van jou. Bij mij hielp het ook goed toen ik het nodig had. Maar het afkicken ervan is inderdaad heel heftig geweest, ben nog nooit zo ziek geweest. 
Groetjes, en hopenlijk gaat het nu beter met je?
Jolanda27

----------


## delavned

Koop Fluvoxamine Zoner Recept

----------

